# bright red blood in CM



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry have been away from the boards but we've had a clomid break for the past few months - which has been great! I havent got AF since then and no ovulation either  !! Still testing tho and all neg hpts.

Anyway myself and DH were away in Paris the weekend and I got up to go to the loo on Sunday morning and there wasa good bit of bright red streaks in my cm when I wiped, I know you can get this when you have a strong ovulation but Ive never had it before even with a strong ovulation! This was over 2 days ago now and still no AF (I really thought it was the start of AF)

Well Im hoping somone can help shed some light on this!

Thanks girls
Hope xxxxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Hope - do you know which CD you're on?


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey, Ive no idea.... my last AF was in May! So totally confused about this red tinge in my cm! Only lasted for 3 wipes and none on my pants (very strange for me).... I havent even been thinking about TTC cos we were totally having a break...


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Ah, ok 

Seems it could be either:

> a bit of old blood, or a little spotting before AF (do you have any other AF signs, cramps, etc?)
> ovulation
> from sex
> implantation.

Usually nothing to worry about.

You might find this info helpful, which explains more fully:
http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/why-is-there-blood-in-my-cervical-mucus.html

I hope it's a good sign for you - implantation of a miracle natural BFP!

       

/links


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

O thanks a million for all ur positive vibes!!! Im really hoping its implantation but most probably from sex because we were having alot on Paris (tmi, sorry).... But sure I'll hold out and do a test anyway at the end of the week. It has never happened to me before so thats what is keeping me positive for implantation!!! Imagine after all those BFN cycles of clomid and getting a natural BFP... HILARIOUS.... O fingers and toes crossed and thanks a million for your quick response... Love Hope xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

How cool would that be, conceiving your baby in Paris?!

Just don't give her that as a name if it's a girl


----------

